# Did my laptop stop working because it overheated?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

It overheated a lot and shut down as I tried to play games when it wasn't built to handle things like Steam.

Anyway, when I plug in the Adaptor, it shows it's plugged in but nothing indicates the battery is charging. Nor does it turn on with or without the battery+ac adaptor 

If it is broken, how much is it estimated to fix?


----------



## Falling Leaves (Aug 18, 2011)

When the laptop suddenly shut down, did you feel the underside - was it hot? In this case, the laptops fan isn't sufficiently cooling down the unit and it's shutting down to prevent damage to the motherboard. 

My laptop had a similar problem where after around 12 minutes it would power off - I took it apart, cleaned a massive amount of dust out of the fan unit and it was fine. 

If the laptop wasn't overheating, then I'd say that there's something wrong with the adapter connection. Laptops don't actually need the battery to run, just to store power - if it's plugged into the AC unit, then it should turn on. 

If it was overheating, there might be damage to the connection - it isn't uncommon for a laptops heat sink (thing which absorbs heat and gets really hot) to be placed near the AC-in (mine was). 

The AC damage could be related to the overheating, but also bear in mind it could not. Do you have another adapter you can try? 

Best case scenario, it's a problem with the AC and you'll either need to buy a new adapter or have the input replaced. Worst case scenario is a connection damage, in which case, I'm not entirely sure there's much you can do (at least, not anything which is cheap to fix). 

If you want to play high end games, perhaps it's best you invest in a better laptop anyway?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Who plays video games on a laptop? Get a desktop. Less dollar for more power.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Falling Leaves covered most of what I was going to say.

If it will power back on after its cooled down, then thats prob the case (if it was really hot when it shut down, I'm assuming.) Mine would get really slow and videos would get sticky, when it started overheating really bad.. eventually just cut off. As a way to deal with it, I would let a fan run on it to cool it off once it started getting hot and slowing down.

If its due to overheating, theres usually just junk in the fan. You can find a guide on how to disassemble your laptop model and then you can use a straw to clean out the fan. 

If its your ac adapter, you can get a cheap generic one from ebay. They work fine, cost under 20 bucks. 

Worth trying before you have to toss a load of money at some shifty technician whos going to overcharge and potentially fuck your shit up even more. (A common experience. : P)


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

As a professional IT wizard--and certainly not the only one around here--I'll chime in about the adapter issue: When it's plugged in, but _not_ charging, that is usually fixed by letting the laptop use up the battery. Then shut it down, plug it in, and that should do the trick for recharging it. If not, then the issue is either the charging circuit or the adapter itself. Probably the adapter. If it overheated then it's probably dust, or possibly over voltage from the bad adapter. As has been mentioned, dust is the much more likely culprit. If you use your laptop on your bed, couch, or just generally on sheets then that could do it too. Fibers like to get sucked into the air intake over time.

Our dear @Falling Leaves covered everything else!

And hey. Proud owner of a gaming laptop right here. ...I mean I word process on it way more than I play games, but whatever!


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks


So if it's dust, and that is what happened, is it unfixable

The battery has run dry but still no charge of any sort allows it to boot



Serak said:


> As a professional IT wizard--and certainly not the only one around here--I'll chime in about the adapter issue: When it's plugged in, but _not_ charging, that is usually fixed by letting the laptop use up the battery. Then shut it down, plug it in, and that should do the trick for recharging it. If not, then the issue is either the charging circuit or the adapter itself. Probably the adapter. If it overheated then it's probably dust, or possibly over voltage from the bad adapter. As has been mentioned, dust is the much more likely culprit. If you use your laptop on your bed, couch, or just generally on sheets then that could do it too. Fibers like to get sucked into the air intake over time.
> 
> Our dear @_Falling Leaves_ covered everything else!
> 
> And hey. Proud owner of a gaming laptop right here. ...I mean I word process on it way more than I play games, but whatever!


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

No, no. If it's dust you can fix it just by cleaning it out. That was mentioned a couple of times. It's actually a very easy process. I once talked someone through changing their CMOS battery in a laptop over the phone, a slightly more difficult process. So yeah, not hard at all. Don't be intimidated.

If it isn't booting _at all_ while plugged in that would mean that the adapter itself is shot. Since you mentioned that you can no longer get it to boot then I'd assume that whatever you caused the overheat was very possibly tied to your clearly faulty adapter. I'd see about getting a replacement and I (or someone else here) could probably walk you through getting model number information and what have you.

If you're not comfortable with any of this, I'd suggest looking into a local repair shop _or_ following up on any warranty you have. I had this laptop of mine built by Digital Storm, so I get excellent service from them if I ever need it. If you don't have a warranty then pretty much any local place will do it for a modest fee, or nearby people do it for free like I do (baked goods always welcome, though!).

You're far from hopeless, @Vexed.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

But why would it be the adaptor when it shows it works (a light indicates it, or is that not enough)?


Serak said:


> No, no. If it's dust you can fix it just by cleaning it out. That was mentioned a couple of times. It's actually a very easy process. I once talked someone through changing their CMOS battery in a laptop over the phone, a slightly more difficult process. So yeah, not hard at all. Don't be intimidated.
> 
> If it isn't booting _at all_ while plugged in that would mean that the adapter itself is shot. Since you mentioned that you can no longer get it to boot then I'd assume that whatever you caused the overheat was very possibly tied to your clearly faulty adapter. I'd see about getting a replacement and I (or someone else here) could probably walk you through getting model number information and what have you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serak (Jul 26, 2012)

The just means that power is getting to the converter box, where it takes the voltage from the house outlet (120V) and turns it into whatever voltage and amperage the laptop needs. The issue, for instance, might be that there's a broken wire in the part that connects the laptop end to the converter box, but the half that goes from the outlet end to the converter box is just fine.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Serak said:


> The just means that power is getting to the converter box, where it takes the voltage from the house outlet (120V) and turns it into whatever voltage and amperage the laptop needs. The issue, for instance, might be that there's a broken wire in the part that connects the laptop end to the converter box, but the half that goes from the outlet end to the converter box is just fine.


So how would it be fixed, so that the power would be directed to the battery? Approx how much?


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Could be a heat issue could also be a driver issue.
Here is a C/P from another site: follow the simple instructions and re install the power management system driver listed before you take apart your lappy to clean it.

C/P

Understanding battery charging issues
If the notebook battery is not charging or the notebook does not indicate that the battery is charging, the most likely scenario is that the battery itself is operating correctly, but its power management software may have become corrupt. In order to correct the problem, you will need to uninstall and reinstall the power management software by using the Device Manager. This document will explain how to uninstall and reinstall the ACPI Battery listings in Windows Vista, as well as how to obtain and install updated BIOS files, if needed to correct other battery issues.
Uninstalling and reinstalling power management software in Windows Vista
In order to correct problems with the battery's power management software, follow the steps below.
1.	Click Start and type device in the search field, then select Device Manager .
2.	Expand the Batteries category.
3.	Under the Batteries category, right-click the Microsoft ACPI Compliant Control Method Battery listing, and select Uninstall .
WARNING:	Do not remove the Microsoft AC Adapter driver or any other ACPI compliant driver.
4.	On the Device Manager taskbar, click Scan for hardware changes .
Alternately, select Action > Scan for hardware changes .
Windows will scan your computer for hardware that doesn't have drivers installed, and will install the drivers needed to manage your battery's power. The notebook should now indicate that the battery is charging. 
End of C/P


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Where does one get this device manager when it won't even turn on? @stone100674


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Vexed said:


> Where does one get this device manager? Stone100674


Device manager is part of windows. Follow step 1 "Click Start and type device in the search field, then select Device Manager". When you open the start menu (lower left hand corner of your screen), you will see a text field that will say "search programs and files", click on that and type device manager and it will find it for you or right click on "computer" in your start menu and then left click "manage". That will open the computer management window and device manager can be accessed there as well, but you have to able to turn it on.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

stone100674 said:


> Device manager is part of windows. Follow step 1 "Click Start and type device in the search field, then select Device Manager". When you open the start menu (lower left hand corner of your screen), you will see a text field that will say "search programs and files", click on that and type device manager and it will find it for you or right click on "computer" in your start menu and then left click "manage". That will open the computer management window and device manager can be accessed there as well, but you have to able to turn it on.


I see, thanks. But I revised my post (too late) and I'm still confused,


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> Who plays video games on a laptop? Get a desktop. Less dollar for more power.


Gamer Laptop here... just finished the latest Tomb Raider on high settings, ran without a hitch or overheating and it's 3 years old. 

Gamer laptops have separate components like desktops do and they can be replaced/upgraded. 

Ignorance is bliss, they say.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> Gamer Laptop here... just finished the latest Tomb Raider on high settings, ran without a hitch or overheating and it's 3 years old.
> 
> Gamer laptops have separate components like desktops do and they can be replaced/upgraded.
> 
> Ignorance is bliss, they say.


You seem to have read only the question part.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> You seem to have read only the question part.


You seem to have ignored the replacement/upgrade part. I don't know in US, but around these parts, if you buy anything less than a gamer laptop you only get a glorified word processor. And I sure as hell am not paying 500€ for a glorified word processor.

Also, I read the OP but people basically covered everything I could have said.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> You seem to have ignored the replacement/upgrade part. I don't know in US, but around these parts, if you buy anything less than a gamer laptop you only get a glorified word processor. And I sure as hell am not paying 500€ for a glorified word processor.
> 
> Also, I read the OP but people basically covered everything I could have said.


okie dokie. ignorance truly is bliss. (my point was that its more expensive since for 500 euros i could get an amazing gaming desktop)


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Diligent Procrastinator said:


> okie dokie. ignorance truly is bliss. (my point was that its more expensive since for 500 euros i could get an amazing gaming desktop)


If I didn't have to move around and travel, I would probably just set up a nice rig, complete with gamer chair and everything (those funky ones with embedded surround and all that) in a room... 

As it is, I have looked high and low for decent laptops that didn't cost me an arm and a leg and honestly, I'd rather pay a bit more and get a gamer laptop that 3 years later is playing the latest games without a hitch, than a glorified word processor that melts on my face if I try to play a card game or something.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Falling Leaves said:


> When the laptop suddenly shut down, did you feel the underside - was it hot? In this case, the laptops fan isn't sufficiently cooling down the unit and it's shutting down to prevent damage to the motherboard.
> 
> My laptop had a similar problem where after around 12 minutes it would power off - I took it apart, cleaned a massive amount of dust out of the fan unit and it was fine.


I had that same experience.

I went camping with my kids and took my laptop. It worked okay the first day in the cabin, but then bluescreened the next day and refused to boot after that.

After I got home, I blew out the dust in the fan and suddenly it worked just fine, which I was relieved about. Apparently it just sucked up dust in that dirty environment and the fan was slowed down/jammed, and so the laptop would overheat. I kind of surprised at how easily that happened, but I suppose the fan is not as strong as the one on my desktop.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I had that same experience.
> 
> I went camping with my kids and took my laptop. It worked okay the first day in the cabin, but then bluescreened the next day and refused to boot after that.
> 
> After I got home, I blew out the dust in the fan and suddenly it worked just fine, which I was relieved about. Apparently it just sucked up dust in that dirty environment and the fan was slowed down/jammed, and so the laptop would overheat. I kind of surprised at how easily that happened, but I suppose the fan is not as strong as the one on my desktop.


It's extremely easy to get laptop fans/vents clogged up, which is why I despair when I see people using them on the bed without any kind of tray underneath them. 

Personally, I open up and clean the fan and vents on my laptop at least once a month, more if I notice the temperature going up more than normal.


----------

